# New Project - Rolling Kitchen Cart



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

My wife wanted and rolling cart for her kitchen so my son and I started this project 3 weekends ago. I searched online for plans but did not find anything that I really liked, so I decided to just wing it and see what comes to life. I like the looks of red oak, so that is what I used in 3/4".

There was a slight miscommunication between what she wanted and what I thought she wanted (imagine that). I was thinking something about 4' long with cabinets on both ends and 4 or 5 drawers up the middle. Once I had the shell cut out and put together and she saw what I came up with, things were put on hold. Needless to say, she wanted one about 1/2 that size. Due to her not speaking clearly (I hear just fine) and another $50.00 for a sheet of plywood I was back on track.

Last weekend we started back up and cut things down to her size. We ended up with a cart that is 19 1/2"d X 24"w X 36"h. We used the Kreg shelf pin jig and drilled holes for a few shelves and assembled the cart. I built a small 90* jig to keep the face frame square when screwing it together and used pocket screws to hold everything together. She also wanted a drawer in it that would hold the foil and stuff like that. After searching the www on how to build drawers, I ordered a Porter-Cable dovetail jig from Home Depot. This should get interesting. Thanks, Steven

Landon using my scratch built saw guide to cut the plywood:




Cutting out the sides on the table saw:


What I thought she wanted:


My scratch built face frame jig:


What she really wanted:


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

The dovetail jig arrived on Wednesday and the wife and I made a trip to Lowe's to look at wood for the drawer. She wants a deep drawer so she picked the 1" x 8" x 8' in red oak. This morning, I figured it was time to unbox the dovetail jig and mess up some wood (mission accomplished). I made a few test runs on plywood, made a few adjustments, and had things going my way. It's now time to cut the 1" x 8" to size and make the dovetails. I marked each board as the manual advised (I did read the instructions) and started cutting. I made the first cut on the front and one side. It looked pretty good but needed a tweak. Made the second cut on the front and the other side piece. I was concentrating so hard on getting them right, that I put the front and side in the jig wrong (front vertical / side horizontal). One dovetail did not show at one end but did on the other. Needless to say, that was a $45.00 mistake because one screwed up cut took out the front and both side pieces. Now it's off to Lowe's for another 1" x 8" and red oak is not cheap. Returned home, cut the 1" x 8" to size and got things right the second time. All of the dovetails are cut and I also cut the dado for the drawer bottom. This is where I am right now. I think it would have been lots smoother had I had a set of plans. Till next time. I promise I won't be so long winded on the next update. Thanks, Steven

Porter-Cable 4210 dovetail jig:


Dovetails finally cut:


Drawer partially together but not glued yet. Still have to sand it:


Added some shelves. Will also have raised panel doors / drawer front built for it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. This may turn out to be "*The World's Most Expensive Kitchen Utility Table*", RR....but it sure is lookin' good so far..

Keep us posted on progress...and make the last pix the smile on Momma's face..

Highly approve of your 'Assistant'. That young feller looks like he knows his business. Must have had a good teacher somewhere along the line..

Kudos....:cheers:


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. This may turn out to be "*The World's Most Expensive Kitchen Utility Table*", RR....but it sure is lookin' good so far..


There is no "may" to it. I can assure you it already has. Thanks, Steven


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks like you started out building a grocery getter with a slant six, but now it gleams of HEMI!


----------

